# freie sps bibliothek



## hugo (29 August 2006)

ab sofrt ist eine freie sps bibliothek verfügbar unter
http://www.oscat.de
oscat (open source community for automation technology)

die bibliothek ist im source verfügbar und für jedermann zu nutzen


----------



## Seppl (30 August 2006)

Hallo,

kann es sein, dass das alles noch ziemlich unausgereift ist?

Ich komme mit der Seite nicht zurecht. Eine SPS-Bibliothek ist für mich eine Ansammlung von Informationen über SPSen, das ist es aber nicht!?

Wo sind denn die 26 Beitrage versteckt?

Bei den Tutorials bin ich auf Eingabefeldern gelandet, habe dort Schrott eingegeben ... vielleicht kannst Du das ja wieder löschen.

Seppl


----------



## hugo (31 August 2006)

das ganze basiert derzeit auf wickpedia und erlaubt es jedem user mitzuentwicklen und auch mit zu dokumentieren.
wir nehmen aber jeden input ernst und arbeiten gerade an einem neuen konzept.
derzeit sind 4 entwickler beschäftigt eine bibliothek für sps nach dem iec 61131-3 standard zu entwickeln und diese frei zur verfügung zu stellen, in der hoffnung das viele weitere mitentwickeln und auch mittesten oder einfach nur anregungen für weiterentwicklung geben.
derzeit sind in der oscat library ca 50 funktionsblöcke und funktionen mit source code enthalten, die derzeit wöchentlich weiterentwickelt werden.
alle module sind von 2 verschiedenen leuten getestet und zwar auf einer umgebung mit einer wago 750-841 und auf beckhoff mit bx9000
wir würden uns freuen wenn weitere entwickler bereit wären auf anderen sps umgebungen zut esten und uns die testergebnisse und auch anregungen zur verbesserung und weiterentwicklung geben würden.
wir kennen derzeit keine ähnliche bibliothek die frei wäre und auch im source code zur verfügung stehen würde.
wo gibts sonst einen astro-timer der für einen beliebigen tag und länge breitengrad den sonnenaufgang / untergang berechnen würde?


----------



## Rainer Hönle (31 August 2006)

hugo schrieb:


> wo gibts sonst einen astro-timer der für einen beliebigen tag und länge breitengrad den sonnenaufgang / untergang berechnen würde?


Nur mal eine blöde Frage: wofür brauche ich das auf einer Steuerung?


----------



## MatMer (31 August 2006)

Offtopic

zum Beispiel für die Rolladensteuerung im "sonstigen Steuerungsbereich" :-D


----------



## Rainer Hönle (31 August 2006)

MatMer schrieb:


> Offtopic
> 
> zum Beispiel für die Rolladensteuerung im "sonstigen Steuerungsbereich" :-D


Ok, ich dachte dass hier eher ein Dämmerungsschalter zum Einsatz kommt.


----------



## seeba (31 August 2006)

Rainer Hönle schrieb:


> Ok, ich dachte dass hier eher ein Dämmerungsschalter zum Einsatz kommt.


Und wenn der zu teuer ist?


----------



## Rainer Hönle (31 August 2006)

seeba schrieb:


> Und wenn der zu teuer ist?


Ist nicht ganz mein Fachgebiet. Allerdings kann ich mir nicht vorstellen, dass ein Dämmerungschalter teurer ist, als der Aufpreis für eine Steuerung mit Echtzeituhr (mit oder ohne Sommerzeitumschaltung?) und genügend Speicherplatz um das Ganze berechnen zu können und dann die Rolladen rein zeitgesteuert und nicht helligkeitsgesteuert anzusteuern. 
Oder wie liegen hier die Kosten im Vergleich?


----------



## seeba (31 August 2006)

Rainer Hönle schrieb:


> Ist nicht ganz mein Fachgebiet. Allerdings kann ich mir nicht vorstellen, dass ein Dämmerungschalter teurer ist, als der Aufpreis für eine Steuerung mit Echtzeituhr (mit oder ohne Sommerzeitumschaltung?) und genügend Speicherplatz um das Ganze berechnen zu können und dann die Rolladen rein zeitgesteuert und nicht helligkeitsgesteuert anzusteuern.
> Oder wie liegen hier die Kosten im Vergleich?


Meine Antwort war nicht vollkommen ernst zu nehmen. Das wollte ich eigentlich mit unserem Mr. Green ausdrücken.


----------



## afk (31 August 2006)

Rainer Hönle schrieb:


> ... und dann die Rolladen rein zeitgesteuert und nicht helligkeitsgesteuert anzusteuern ...


Noch eine nicht ganz so ernst zu nehmende Antwort:

Am besten beides kombinieren !

Unsere helligkeitsgesteuerte Straßenbeleuchtung geht bei besonders schlechten Lichtverhältnissen auch mal tagsüber an, was in dem Fall ja nicht schlecht ist. Bei starkem Gewitter und mehreren hellen Blitzen in kurzer Folge geht sie aber auch mal Nachts einfach aus (weil's ja grad so hell war), und dann wird's aber schlagartig ganz schön duster !

Eine Uhrzeitkontrolle nach dem Motto "_es ist 23:47 Uhr, die Sonne kann jetzt gar nicht aufgegangen sein_", wäre da schon ganz praktisch ...

... andererseits, wenn deswegen auch die Rolläden hochgefahren werden (... is' ja grad schon so schön hell gewesen ...), dann kann man sich in Ruhe das Naturschauspiel "_Gewitter über stockdunkler Stadt_" betrachten ...    


Gruß Axel


----------



## volker (31 August 2006)

hab mir das heute auch mal angesehen.
womit kann ich die lib denn öffnen um diese benutzen zu können?

sonnen auf/untergang kannst du leicht berechnen 
hab ich mal ein vbscript geschrieben.


----------



## Rainer Hönle (1 September 2006)

afk schrieb:


> ... andererseits, wenn deswegen auch die Rolläden hochgefahren werden (... is' ja grad schon so schön hell gewesen ...), dann kann man sich in Ruhe das Naturschauspiel "_Gewitter über stockdunkler Stadt_" betrachten ...



Wäre manchmal ganz brauchbar. Als es bei uns im Nachbarhaus brannte, sind unsere Rolläden verschmolzen. Wenn sie vorher auf Grund der Helligkeit hochgefahren wären, hätte es nur die Scheiben zerrissen


----------



## seeba (1 September 2006)

Rainer Hönle schrieb:


> Wäre manchmal ganz brauchbar. Als es bei uns im Nachbarhaus brannte, sind unsere Rolläden verschmolzen. Wenn sie vorher auf Grund der Helligkeit hochgefahren wären, hätte es nur die Scheiben zerrissen


Man baut auch nicht so nahe an anderen.


----------



## MatMer (1 September 2006)

bei uns im Berufskolleg wollten die auch mal eine Art Dämmerungsschalter, bzw. Helligkeitssensor für die Rolladen nutzen. Nach einer Woche wurde der wieder deaktiviert, da sich im April Wolken und Sonne häufig abgewechselt haben.


----------



## Werner54 (1 September 2006)

*Timer*



MatMer schrieb:


> bei uns im Berufskolleg wollten die auch mal eine Art Dämmerungsschalter, bzw. Helligkeitssensor für die Rolladen nutzen. Nach einer Woche wurde der wieder deaktiviert, da sich im April Wolken und Sonne häufig abgewechselt haben.


 
Für die Funktion "einmal täglich Rollladen öffnen" sollte ein Timer mit
etlichen Minuten Verzögerung noch im Projekt integrierbar sein.


----------



## hugo (1 September 2006)

hier einige gesammelte antworten:
astro timer sind vor allem interessant für gartenbewässerungen die unmittelbar nach sonnenaufgang bewässern sollen.
interessant ist vor allen die rolladen krz vor dem sonnenaufgang zu öffnen wenn man diesen live erleben will.
es gibt noch viele weitere anwendungen.

zur frage wie öffne ich die lib: die lib ist eine codesys library die musst du unter bibliotheken einbinden dann steht sie dem programmierer zur verfügung

ich hoffe wir finden in diesem forum jemanden der das ganze auf siemens testet und eine library für s5 / s7 daraus macht.
der code ist 100% iec61131-3 und muss damit auch problemlos auf siemens funktionieren


----------



## Rainer Hönle (1 September 2006)

hugo schrieb:


> der code ist 100% iec61131-3 und muss damit auch problemlos auf siemens funktionieren


Ist Siemens wirklich voll IEC61131-3 kompatibel


----------



## seeba (1 September 2006)

Rainer Hönle schrieb:


> Ist Siemens wirklich voll IEC61131-3 kompatibel


Bestimmt


----------



## Seppl (5 September 2006)

Hallo,

will Euch ja nicht den Mut nehmen ... :

http://www.buildingcontrols.de/

Seppl


----------



## hugo (7 September 2006)

Seppl schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> will Euch ja nicht den Mut nehmen ... :
> 
> ...



ja das kennen wir aber leider gibts dort 0 inhalte
eine leere page ist nicht sehr hilfreich


----------



## gravieren (12 September 2006)

Hallo Hugo

Habt ihr ein Forum oder ein CVS.

Space für die Komunikation.


Die Idee ist gut, die Ausführung ( Komunikation über dieses SPS-Forum NOCH nicht geeignet !)

Vorschlag, Ihr besprecht das mit dem Foren-Besitzer des www.sps-forum.de vieleicht legt er euch ein Eigenes "Gebiet" an, vieleicht mit Untergruppen.

Z.b. Wandungsfunktioen , Regler, ....

Ich wäre mit dabei.

Sollte dies NICHT klappen, werde ich euch umsonst die Notwendige Arbeitsumgebung "besorgen".

Irgendwie sollte es möglich sein, den Aktuellen "Entwurf" oder Lösungsansatz wie nachfolgend zu Diskutieren. (Nicht "nur" die gesamte Lib zum laden anbieten)





> Modul PID xsdsff
> Entwurf
> 1.
> IF THEN ... Irgendwas
> ...


 



Karl


----------



## hugo (8 Oktober 2006)

die neue version 1.2 ist seit gestern online viel neues unter anderem:
PID regler, PT1 glied, string funktionen und vieles mehr


----------

